# Love Songs



## Ruthanne (Aug 11, 2016)

Unchained Melody


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 11, 2016)

Love Me Tender


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Butterfly (Aug 12, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


>



Love this one -- remember it well.  I even did this a couple of times in my wild misspent youth.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 12, 2016)

For serious love songs, you can't beat Cole Porter  - In the Still of the Night, Night and Day, Begin the Beguine, So in Love, and many, many others.


----------



## happytime (Aug 13, 2016)

Now that was a LOVE SONG


----------



## happytime (Aug 13, 2016)

tHE eVERLY bROS HAILED FROM MY PART OF THE TOWN. loved this song so much. My sisters played it over an over


----------



## happytime (Aug 13, 2016)

Def my guy John Lennon. I saw the Beatles in NYC at Shea Stadiumn. They had our hearts for sure


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Sassycakes (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Trade (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 21, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (May 21, 2017)

_You Had Me from Hello _-  Kenny Chesney, 1999


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 21, 2017)

My wife and I's first dance at our 2nd wedding


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 24, 2017)

*Who Wants To Get Goosebumps.....*

To see the incredible Faith Hill get awestruck is amazing!


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 24, 2017)




----------



## hauntedtexan (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Trade (May 25, 2017)




----------



## hauntedtexan (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Lara (May 25, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Trade (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 27, 2017)




----------

